# UKC Show Worthy?



## CleoPatrick (Feb 12, 2014)

Czeke is now 9 months. I am considering showing him with the UKC, Do you think he would be show worthy or would do well in the ring?

Also, What do you guys think of his structure and which stack is the best one to represent a good stack for him? Which one out of five is the best? Cant wait to hear from you all!








[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

I like his back legs in the first one and his front legs in the second....You want to make sure front legs are under him and not to far forward (photo 5). Ideally it should look like there is only one leg when placed correctly (photo 2). For back legs, you don't want him overstretched. He should do fine in UKC! Have fun with him!


----------



## MythicMut (May 22, 2015)

d4lilbitz said:


> I like his back legs in the first one and his front legs in the second....You want to make sure front legs are under him and not to far forward (photo 5). Ideally it should look like there is only one leg when placed correctly (photo 2). For back legs, you don't want him overstretched. He should do fine in UKC! Have fun with him!


Agree. Numbers 3 and 5 look a tiny bit overstretched, but not bad. Number 4 is taken too high. Should be more at dogs level.

Important, make sure your background is not cluttered. Background Number 3 is the only decent one of the batch. None of the other backgrounds in these pics are good for showing off stacking. They detract too much from the dog. He is lost in them. Some of the best stacked photos I have seen (besides a professional stack) have very simple backgrounds. Go to a park or similar area and choose a nice uncluttered spot. 

Show us some new shots!


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

You could probably show him UKC fairly easily, unfortunately it seems like it's a bit too easy to place in the UKC ring however. But it is fun and good experience!


----------



## d4mmo (Mar 27, 2013)

His still a little young, so its hard to tell how well he will do.
its especially hard to tell with out seeing him move, working ability, temperment etc

From his photos he looks to have a nice head with good mask, withers should be a little higher, nice topline, sloping croup, good angulation in the rear, hocks need to be a little firmer which may happen with age, good angulation in the fron but upper arm needs to be longer. also his front paws seem somewhat small, maybe be a small boy?

no harm in showing him but in my opinion his conformation isn't ideal for breeding.


----------



## CleoPatrick (Feb 12, 2014)

Cschmidt88 said:


> You could probably show him UKC fairly easily, unfortunately it seems like it's a bit too easy to place in the UKC ring however. But it is fun and good experience!


Really not looking to win, just to have fun and enjoy the time with him. I wanted to do UKC because its for laid back and I feel like is more easy going. So for a first time deal Id rather be having fun then stressed out.


----------



## CleoPatrick (Feb 12, 2014)

d4mmo said:


> His still a little young, so its hard to tell how well he will do.
> its especially hard to tell with out seeing him move, working ability, temperment etc
> 
> From his photos he looks to have a nice head with good mask, withers should be a little higher, nice topline, sloping croup, good angulation in the rear, hocks need to be a little firmer which may happen with age, good angulation in the fron but upper arm needs to be longer. also his front paws seem somewhat small, maybe be a small boy?
> ...


I wouldn't breed him, I don't see anything in him that would be worth passing on. If I wanted a dog like him id just get on from the same breeding or line. He just hit 70 lb, in the pictures his paws do look small! I never noticed, they look bigger in person. The coat makes him look bigger then he is, he's still pretty small to me.


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

CleoPatrick said:


> Really not looking to win, just to have fun and enjoy the time with him. I wanted to do UKC because its for laid back and I feel like is more easy going. So for a first time deal Id rather be having fun then stressed out.


The UKC events I went to were definitely more laidback and inviting.  I unfortunately did not get to show as my dog decided to dig up a hornet's nest and get stung on the foot the day before our show. So I can't comment as much on the judges themselves. But I did really like the people, and it was neat seeing the other breeds. So I would definitely give it a shot if you're just looking for fun.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

The reality is that it's UKC. You could show him there and finish in a weekend


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

UKC is more laid back and novice friendly, they do not allow professional handling so that rule alone goes a long way as far as the atmosphere at most "club" level UKC shows. However there are people just as involved and serious about UKC showing as they are in AKC specialty (maybe not GSD people, but in general). It is what you make of it.

Whether a dog will do well totally depends on the judge that day, the rest of the competition, and the quality of the handling. Most of the judges used for shows in my area still very much prefer the AKC specialty type GSD. I've had some judges that do not even look or put their hands on my dog.

My critique of the dog would be the same regardless of venue, same as the stacking. Front legs need to be under the dog and perpendicular to the ground, left rear hock needs to be set perpendicular to the ground. I am no expert so take it with a grain of salt. I really like the dog's color and pigment. The long coat is a fault. To me the dog looks a bit square and the croup short and steep. He looks to stand a bit east/west (toe out) in front.


----------

